# Patton's FREE Pattern "Royal Baby Dress"



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

So adorable!!!! So FREE!~!! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitonashingle said:


> So adorable!!!! So FREE!~!! Enjoy!!!!!


Thank you for posting it this way so we don't have to give out our email addy.. Great job.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you, I love the baby dress.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

It's a lovely pattern, my daughter got it a few days ago I was so pleased to see I'd got the yarn in my stash.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I couldn't get my mail to download this one.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Rainie,

were you able to click download and get it?

if not, pm me and I will email it to you!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

knitonashingle said:


> Rainie,
> 
> were you able to click download and get it?
> 
> if not, pm me and I will email it to you!


Yes, I grabbed yours. I couldn't download from Deramores email. Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for the link.


----------



## Big 7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Have a new grand daughter due end of May, winter in Australia, so shall start this right away as I have a stash of 4 ply. Thank you for sharing. This site is really wonderful - help, ideas, patterns, Thank you one and all.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.deramores.com/patons-royal-baby-dress-free-pattern/
Royal Baby Dress By Patons
Copyright © 2015 Coats PLC
http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/patons-royal-baby-dress-pattern-update.pdf


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks. I have the yarn so off I go.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Love it! Thanks.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

This is going to be such a hit. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this - what a find, kudos to you and galaxycraft for posting the links.

The print is too small for me to read and I tried copy and paste in a larger font and the pattern changes to a couple of words on each page, so page 1 became 4 pages.

If anyone knows how I can get the font bigger, so I can see, PLEASE, let me know. Thank you.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Tkanks


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Tkanks


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

can't get the link to work.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you so much!! My niece is having a girl in Aug , my first grandbaby(?) Due Nov. I will get started on one now, might need two. Thanks Tancie


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.deramores.com/patons-royal-baby-dress-free-pattern/
> Royal Baby Dress By Patons
> Copyright © 2015 Coats PLC
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/patons-royal-baby-dress-pattern-update.pdf


galaxycraft. thank you for link. I could not get it with others.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

yona said:


> Thank you so much for posting this - what a find, kudos to you and galaxycraft for posting the links.
> 
> The print is too small for me to read and I tried copy and paste in a larger font and the pattern changes to a couple of words on each page, so page 1 became 4 pages.
> 
> If anyone knows how I can get the font bigger, so I can see, PLEASE, let me know. Thank you.


 I go to staples and get the pages enlarged and they do nice big grafts.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

yona said:


> Thank you so much for posting this - what a find, kudos to you and galaxycraft for posting the links.
> 
> The print is too small for me to read and I tried copy and paste in a larger font and the pattern changes to a couple of words on each page, so page 1 became 4 pages.
> 
> If anyone knows how I can get the font bigger, so I can see, PLEASE, let me know. Thank you.


 I go to staples and get the pages enlarged and they do nice big grafts.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

please email me the baby dress pattern, I couldn't download it. [email protected] 
Tnx
Jeanie (Balloch8)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

balloch8 said:


> please email me the baby dress pattern, I couldn't download it. ..................
> Tnx
> Jeanie (Balloch8)


The direct pdf link was given -- here it is again.
http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/patons-royal-baby-dress-pattern-update.pdf


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Galaxycraft ! I knew you would come up with it ! I couldn't get it from the original posting either. &#128522;


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! Beautiful dress to knit for my hopeful great granddaughter


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

How lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> The direct pdf link was given -- here it is again.
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/patons-royal-baby-dress-pattern-update.pdf


thank you very much.....a beautiful dress for my princess.thanks again


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute! Thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It looks beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful. Thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for posting. This pattern is so lovely and also thank you galaxycraft for the link.


----------

